# Is there a newer trainer like the Taxc Flow (quiet wind trainer with power)



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've been looking at a Tacx Flow to replace my Minoura HyperMagAlu (which Ive just sold to fund the Flow). The improvements I want are:

1) Power
2) Noise (less ... quiet enough to not annoy my flatmates if I train early in the morning).
3) I'd love to be able to program in workout intervals, hills or similar ...
4) As a dream I'd love to be able to connect to a DVD or some great climbs and have the effort adjust with the hills.

So the Flow does 1 and 2, and I think for twice the price I can get 3 with the Tacx Fortis.

Now with filter down technology, its my guess the replacement to the Flow (and competitors new models to target the flow with more features) will do 3 and maybe 4 soon.

Does anyone know or offer suggestions on a trainer costing no more than the Flow, which might get me more features that 1 and 2?

Thanks

-Chris

PS its more money than I want to spend, but perhaps a set of power cranks or power hub and rollers is a better buy?


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I find the Tacx info confusing, as it looks like a Tacx flow and the Upgrade PC will do all I want ... http://www.tacx.com/en/producten/ergotrainers/flow/Upgrade+pc.dot

It just doesnt state is exactly.

time to find some youtube videos of real people using them.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

No replies ... hmm.

More questions. I really can't understand the Tacx indoor trainer product lines. There is the 'Upgrade PC' for the Cosmos and Flow, which I think links them to your PC, which essentially makes them into the Fortis and I-Magic ... I think.

Dose anyone have a Tacx Flow, and secondly have you bought the Upgrade PC to allow you to view the stats on the PC, perhaps record stats, program rides and possibly watch the DVD's and have the resistance adjust to match?

The Tacx website isnt great for explaining what improvements you get from model to model, as they're written in too strong markeing speak that says everyone is great.

thanks


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Have you looked into the Tacx Bushido?


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Make sure you try them out first. I like my Kurt Kinetic a lot, but it is noticeably louder than the Minoura HyperMag that I used before.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

A TACX Flow with the upgrade will give you all four features you are after


----------



## slug555 (Jun 28, 2009)

On their FAQ's:

Can I upgrade my Cosmos to a Fortius trainer?
Yes this is possible. Just purchase the T1925 upgrade PC Flow/Cosmos.


Can I upgrade my Flow to an i-Magic trainer?
Yes this is possible. Just purchase the T1925 upgrade PC Flow/Cosmos.


----------



## Soma_rider (Sep 23, 2005)

*Tacx Bushido*

Go with the TACX Bushido. 
-It'll display power
-you/your coach can upload workouts using power
-with the USB Software kit, you can transmit data to the unit (DVDs)
-and the best part; 100% wireless!
-plus it's smoother and quieter than anything else I've ridden

Hope this helps.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, I'm now about to buy the trainer ... post Christmas I think, as getting over a minor injury from having my foot run over when a cab didnt obey the road rules.

The Bushido does look amazing, and if the price if right, I might grab that. But, I think the most likely is a Flow and then the upgrade kit to connect it to the PC. This makes it the same as one of the trainers above, and costs the same .. but you get the Flow's controller too, so can run it without the PC or sell the PC connection kit on it's own if you never use it.

I still cannot see any info about a new model, yet the Flow is a few years old, and surely they've been developing new technology.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

You raise a great point about getting a standalone + PC upgrade so that you can use it without a PC. Worthwhile benefit IMO. 

Is a Flow upgraded to i-magic or Cosmos upgraded to Fortius fully identical once upgraded? Missing out on anything (except steering frame on Fortius)? Same for a Bushido upgraded with PC? I assume the only thing you'd lose with the Bushido is the 'powering downhill' of the motor brake which I assume isn't really worth anything anyway?

On the other hand, can you order the Cosmos or Flow computer to make a Fortius or i-magic standalone?

Thanks,


----------



## crazybaboon (Apr 21, 2004)

I've got a Flow upgraded with the T1925.
Its now identical to my friends fortius apart from the powering downhill function, but cost 50% less.
The pc upgrade was much cheaper on one of the german website may have being bike24 around £150 and free shipping to the UK
Plus it can still be used without the pc
The Flow computer can be used with a Fortius


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

crazybaboon said:


> The Flow computer can be used with a Fortius


Very good news as I think I may have a Fortius coming for Christmas.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

I own a Tacx Fortius and while it is not what I would define as a quiet trainer, I do find it well suited for power based workouts. Keep in mind that the initial effort to setup Time/Watt based workouts is a bit time consuming due to the interface. Also, you would do weel to become better informed about the +/- of Tacx computer based trainers, especially the software and I suggest you visit the Tacx forums  and budget an hour or two to read some of the threads regarding the latest version of the Tacx Trainer Software 3 which is the software that comes with the PC Upgrade.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

How are the RL videos working on Bushido? Is there a multiplayer function on it like Fortius.


----------



## zakyma (Jan 25, 2010)

How are the RL videos working on Bushido? Is there a multiplayer function on it like Fortius.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

zakyma said:


> How are the RL videos working on Bushido? Is there a multiplayer function on it like Fortius.


Never used multi-player but in order to use RLV with Bushido, you will also need to purchase the PC UPgrade which includes Tacx Trainer Software 3.0. Assuming you have a computer with good specs and above average video card, then RLV's work great with TTS 3.4 (latest update). I suggest for more indepth questions about Tacx VR Trainers, you visit the Tacx User Forums.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Can't speak to the newer/fancier Tacx models but the Flow is super quiet compared to other trainers I've used.. it's a great trainer other then needing electrical power. Mine has been completely bulletproof for 7 years.

Tacx makes good stuff..


----------



## yakobo (Aug 22, 2006)

Had good workouts with my flow for five years now. Still, never sure if the wattage is correct. The whole calibration routine gets old. I figure I'm in the ballpark and get on with the workout.


----------

